# Mainstream media attempts to explain some of the map zaniness!



## dakotamoon (Mar 20, 2021)

Many of us have pondered old maps, and their "impossible" history.  Here Pocket - attempts to "splain" some of our historical madness:   How to Put a Fake Island on the Map


I've been delving into "The Rapture", and how that relates to plasma discharges, and bodies NOT going to Heaven.  

Must have been a real shock to "them" when they realized .. Heaven wasn't their destination.


----------



## NigeWz (Mar 22, 2021)

dakotamoon said:


> Many of us have pondered old maps, and their "impossible" history.  Here Pocket - attempts to "splain" some of our historical madness:   How to Put a Fake Island on the Map
> 
> 
> I've been delving into "The Rapture", and how that relates to plasma discharges, and bodies NOT going to Heaven.
> ...


The word 'rapture', in Greek, is 'harpazo', and means 'to kidnap'


----------

